# 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?



## Overlocked (22. März 2008)

*9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

*Nachdem erste Preise einer 9800GX2 von 430 die Runde gemacht haben,  soll die 9800GTX auch nur rund 275 kosten.

*Laut fudzilla.com soll eine 9800GTX für rund 276.50 gelistet worden sein. Die Karte taktete auf 675/1688/1100MHz und unterstützte dreiwege SLI. Desweiteren weist die Karte eine 256bit große Speicherbandbreite vor und kommt mit einem 512MB großem VRAM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Screenshot der 9800GTX

_(Quelle: fudzilla.com)


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Der Preis wäre so OK, da die Karte sich eigentlich nicht sehr von der GTS unterscheidet


----------



## CMST GX2 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Aufgrund dessen, dass die Karte noch sparsamer und ein wenig leistungsstärker als die GTS sein soll, finde ich sind 275 Euronen für diese Karte angemessen. Das OC-Potenzial soll laut PCGH auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sein und somit würde sich der Preisunterschied zur GTS rechtfertigen. Gerade wegen des niedrigen Stromverbrauches wird die Karte auch für SLI-Fans interessant sein.
Mit 275 liegt die Karte auf dem Preisniveau einer 8800GTX, die aber meiner Meinung nach keine weite Zukunft mehr vor sich haben wird. 
Das einzige Manko was die Karte besitzt ist ihr, für eine High End-Karte doch sehr geringen  VideoRAM  mit  512mb.  Mit Sicherheit wird es wie immer von diversen Herstellern 1GB-Varianten geben, damit der Karte auch in höheren Auflösungen nicht so schnell die Puste ausgeht.
Fazit: Die 9800 GTX wird laut den jetzigen Angaben eine sehr interessante Karte sein, die die 88xx GTS sowie die 88xx GTX ablösen kann.

[meine Meinung]


----------



## Nunuhainz (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

hi,

ich frage mich warum Nvidia Karten jetzt alle "nur" mit 512 MB Vram und 256-bit laufen. Die alte GTX und Ultra hatten ja schon mehr Speicher mit schnellerer Anbindung. Weiß jemand warum Nvidia diesen Weg wieder verlassen hat? Setzen die wieder mehr auf Leistung bei 1280*1024 ohne Filter, oder woran liegt das?


gruß Max


----------



## Mantiso90 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



Nunuhainz schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich frage mich warum Nvidia Karten jetzt alle "nur" mit 512 MB Vram und 256-bit laufen. Die alte GTX und Ultra hatten ja schon mehr Speicher mit schnellerer Anbindung. Weiß jemand warum Nvidia diesen Weg wieder verlassen hat? Setzen die wieder mehr auf Leistung bei 1280*1024 ohne Filter, oder woran liegt das?
> 
> ...




Das liegt daran, das Nvidia noch eine Daseinsberechtigung für die 8800 GTX/ultra Karten haben will. Aber der G92 chip wird warscheinlich keine höhere Anbindung als 256 bit hergeben, außer wenn man ihn noch weiter modifizieren würde. die höheren Anbindungen + Vram werden dann wieder mit dem G200 einzug erhalten ( 512 Bit Speicherinterface/ 1 GB Vram vermutlich)


----------



## Genius637 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Preis ist angemessen. Wundert mich allerdings schon wieso sie wieder nur 256Bit speicheranbindung besitzt. Vllt müsste man den chip anders konstruieren und deshalb gibts den G92 nur mit 256Bit.
Glaube aber nicht das die 8800GTX noch lange existieren wird...


----------



## Aerron (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

also eine 8800 GTx bekommt man in der letzten zeit für ca .260 euro ich denke da hat der ausverkauf schon begonnen um der  9800 GTx platz zu machen !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## HeNrY (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



Nunuhainz schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich frage mich warum Nvidia Karten jetzt alle "nur" mit 512 MB Vram und 256-bit laufen. Die alte GTX und Ultra hatten ja schon mehr Speicher mit schnellerer Anbindung. Weiß jemand warum Nvidia diesen Weg wieder verlassen hat? Setzen die wieder mehr auf Leistung bei 1280*1024 ohne Filter, oder woran liegt das?
> 
> ...



Nvidia hat die Speicherverwaltung optimiert, sodass man nun wieder weniger Bit brauch


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Nvidia hat die Speicherverwaltung optimiert, sodass man nun wieder weniger Bit brauch


Und warum schafft die 9800GTX so viel höheren Speichertakt wie eine GTS? Nun 850Mhz GPU schaffe ich auch dazu 1984Shader-aber Speicher ist bei 1111Mhz Ende-was haben die da verändert?

Habe nun die erste meiner GTS zum Verkauf,die zweite folgt sobald die GTX verfügbar ist-würde die echt behalten,aber das ist ne kleine Wertaufrischung,denn meine GTS verlieren dann noch mehr,und zwei GTX reichen wohl bis zum G200!


----------



## Aerron (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Und warum schafft die 9800GTX so viel höheren Speichertakt wie eine GTS? Nun 850Mhz GPU schaffe ich auch dazu 1984Shader-aber Speicher ist bei 1111Mhz Ende-was haben die da verändert?
> 
> Habe nun die erste meiner GTS zum Verkauf,die zweite folgt sobald die GTX verfügbar ist-würde die echt behalten,aber das ist ne kleine Wertaufrischung,denn meine GTS verlieren dann noch mehr,und zwei GTX reichen wohl bis zum G200!




ja zwei GTX sind  fürs erste auch geplannt   nur weiß ich noch nicht ob es 98 ter oder 88 ter werden    von der leistung werden sie sich nicht viel nehmen im SLI  !

gruß Aerron


----------



## Invain (22. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

249 bei Alternate für die XFX 8800GTX ist schon verlockend. Selbst die XXX kostet bei Mix-Computer nur noch knapp 260.
Ist echt Geschmackssache würde ich sagen.

Ich werd wohl oder übel beide durchgehen lassen


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Also stimmt das das die 9800GTX den G92 Chip in 55Nm hat und darum besser zu takten ist gegenüber der GTS mit 65Nm??
@ Arron
Aber die neue GTX hat bei weitem mehr Taktpotenzial und dann raucht die erst mal alle weg mindest. bis 1680x1050,mit AA in hohen Auflösungen denke ich wirds dabei bleiben das der Speicher ausgeht,aber ansonsten klar die 9800GTX!! Ist schon toll was die für Potenzial hat für den Preis!
Wenn ich mir überlege als die GT GTS kamen waren die weit teurer-habe pro Karte 320 gelatzt(autsch)!


----------



## y33H@ (23. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

*@ schneiderbernd*

Die 98GTX kommt nach aktuellem Stand wohl eher wie gehabt in 65nm, allerdings wurde ja von einem gedieshrinkten 55nm-G92 gemunkelt, vll verschiebt nV die 98GTX um diese in 55nm neu aufzulegen.

Die 98GTX hat _imo_ nur deshalb mehr OC-Potential, weil es einmal wohl selektierte Chips (G92-420) sind (den G92 gibts ja schon lang genug), zudem bekommt die 98GTX deutlich mehr Saft als eine GTS/512, nämlich stolze 1.26-1.27v statt _imo_ 1.21v; eine GT hat sogar nur 1.1v.

cYa


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ schneiderbernd*
> 
> Die 98GTX kommt nach aktuellem Stand wohl eher wie gehabt in 65nm, allerdings wurde ja von einem gedieshrinkten 55nm-G92 gemunkelt, vll verschiebt nV die 98GTX um diese in 55nm neu aufzulegen.
> 
> ...


Ah ja mal gut erklärt,kann ich meinen GTS nicht auch viel mehr Saft geben? Ja irgenseiner von Awardabrik meinte die sollen jetzt den G92 in 55Nm machen,nun lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## y33H@ (23. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Das 55nm Gerücht geht schon eine Weile rum, angeblich will nV so den HD4k Konkurrenz machen.
Du kannst deiner GTS 1.24v oder gleich 1.4v geben (statt 1.21v) - Löt-Mod @ .i4memory.com.
Mehr Saft per BIOS-Mod geht laut Oliver nicht, der sollte es wissen *klick mich*

cYa


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das 55nm Gerücht geht schon eine Weile rum, angeblich will nV so den HD4k Konkurrenz machen.
> Du kannst deiner GTS 1.24v oder gleich 1.4v geben (statt 1.21v) - Löt-Mod @ .i4memory.com.
> Mehr Saft per BIOS-Mod geht laut Oliver nicht, der sollte es wissen *klick mich*
> 
> cYa


Ja habe mich schon erkundigt-aber das lasse ich mal lieber-hole jetzt eh zwei GTX,da dann mal sehen wenn ich nen Profi finde,denn löten an der Karte bedeutet den Tod für diese wenn ich das mache-habe da zwei linke Hände und vorallem immer so ein spezielles Glück,also Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten...ma schauen ob ich dann jemanden finde!


----------



## hafi020493 (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Der G92 im 55nm-Verfahren soll angeblich als G92-b vermarktet werden und warscheinlich zeitgleich mit der Raden HD 4xxx-Reihe erscheinen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Aufgrund dessen, dass die Karte noch sparsamer und ein wenig leistungsstärker als die GTS sein soll, finde ich sind 275 Euronen für diese Karte angemessen.



Die Karte hat eine TDP von 156 Watt eine 8800GTS 512MiB hat eine TDP von 140W und eine 8800GTX hat eine TDP von ~146 W




CMST GX2 schrieb:


> finde ich sind 275 Euronen für diese Karte angemessen. Das OC-Potenzial soll laut PCGH auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sein und somit würde sich der Preisunterschied zur GTS rechtfertigen.



rechtfertigen denn 10% mehr Leistung wirklich knapp 80 Aufpreis (bzw. 40% mehr Kosten) und eine höhere TDP als GTS und 8800GTX?



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Gerade wegen des niedrigen Stromverbrauches wird die Karte auch für SLI-Fans interessant sein.



Naja gerade durch den hohen Stromkonsum wird die Karte eher uninteressant werden.



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Mit 275 liegt die Karte auf dem Preisniveau einer 8800GTX, die aber meiner Meinung nach keine weite Zukunft mehr vor sich haben wird.


meinst du? die 8800GTX hat immerhin wesentlich mehr Speicherbandbreite und VRAM was besonders in hohen Auflösungen gut ist. 
Zudem ist die Pixelfüllrate höher und der Stromverbrauch niedriger. Aja und sie ist schon ab 223 (immerhin 23% mehr kostet sie) zu haben, was nochmal ein ganzes Eck günstiger ist als 275.
Und OC Potenzial hat die 8800GTX ja auch.



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko was die Karte besitzt ist ihr, für eine High End-Karte doch sehr geringen VideoRAM mit 512mb.


Gerade wegen dem VRAM und der Speicheranbindung ist es keine Highendkarte



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wird es wie immer von diversen Herstellern 1GB-Varianten geben, damit der Karte auch in höheren Auflösungen nicht so schnell die Puste ausgeht.


Das kann sein aber zu welchen Preis? 
Zudem 1GiB VRAM hilft einen nicht viel wenn die Speicherbandbreite zu klein ist. Und da die 1GiB Version auch nur 256 bit Speicherinterface hat nützt der hohe VRAM auch nit sehr viel.



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Fazit: Die 9800 GTX wird laut den jetzigen Angaben eine sehr interessante Karte sein, die die 88xx GTS sowie die 88xx GTX ablösen kann.



Die 9800GTX ist einfach eine Humbug Karte, die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ist. 
Sie ist zwar schneller wie eine 8800GTS aber sie verbraucht zu viel Strom, außerdem bietet sie nichts, rein gar nichts neues außer Tri SLI (tri SLI sollten keine 80 Mehrpreis zur GTS rechtfertigen). 
Die Bezeichnung 8850GTS wäre wesentlich besser gewesen.
Sie hat zudem wie schon gesagt zu wenig Bandbreite und VRAM wodurch sie des öfteren hinter die 8800GTX fallen wird. Die 9800XXX Reihe ist einfach überflüssig.

MFG


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



Genius637 schrieb:


> Glaube aber nicht das die 8800GTX noch lange existieren wird...



Momentan findet ein großer Abverkauf statt, überall sieht man Sonderangebote, Alternate hat z.Bsp eine für 249 drin, von daher bestätigt sich deine Vermutung.


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Die 8800GTX ist (leider) EOL und wird bis Mitte/Ende April wohl bis auf Ebay und Co von der Bildfläche 
verschwunden sein und wird sich neben der GF4 Ti und der 9700Pro in die Hall of Fame einordnet haben.

nV sind ja auch nicht blöd ... wenns keine Alternative mehr gibt, wird die 98GTX halt doch gekauft 
Wobei man eine 9800GTX OC mit 1024 MiB und ~850/2000/1300 MHz sicher schön reden kann^^

cYa


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> nV sind ja auch nicht blöd ... wenns keine Alternative mehr gibt, wird die 98GTX halt doch gekauft



Nicht unbedingt solange es genug Alternativen gibt. Ausserdem ist es ja momentan nicht gerade ruffördernd was da abgeht, ich bin auch nicht begeistert weil ich mich vor 3 Monaten eigentlich darauf festgelegt hab dass ich mir eine 9800 GTX hole, jetzt gibt es halt im neuen PC eine 8800 gt als "Übergangslösung".


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Was betrachtest du als Alternative? Eine 88GT/1024 hat mir zu wenig Bandbreite, eine 88GTS/1024 ist mir zu teuer, aber eine 98GTX/512 hat wiederum _imo_ zu wenig Speicher, die evt. 98GTX/1024 ist wieder zu teuer ... ganz großes Kino 

cYa


----------



## CMST GX2 (25. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Aja und sie ist schon ab 223 (immerhin 23% mehr kostet sie) zu haben, was nochmal ein ganzes Eck günstiger ist als 275.



Wo bitteschön bekomme ich eine 8800 GTX für 223 ?
Bei deinem Link, den du beim Stromverbrauch der 8800 GTX aufgeführt hast (ich denke mal er sollte auch auf den Preisvergleich deuten), werden lediglich zwei Karten aufgeführt, die nur im Preisvergleich mit diesen Preisen gelistet sind. Klickt man auf den Link, der zur Page des Anbieters führt wird die Karte für knapp 260  angeboten.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*



CMST GX2 schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön bekomme ich eine 8800 GTX für 223 ?
> Bei deinem Link, den du beim Stromverbrauch der 8800 GTX aufgeführt hast (ich denke mal er sollte auch auf den Preisvergleich deuten), werden lediglich zwei Karten aufgeführt, die nur im Preisvergleich mit diesen Preisen gelistet sind. Klickt man auf den Link, der zur Page des Anbieters führt wird die Karte für knapp 260  angeboten.



Nein der Link sollte wirklich auf den Stromverbauch hinweisen, weil dieser nämlich dort angeben ist (bei Alternate ist die TDP auch meistens angeben).
Der Link für 223 funzt gerade(naja kann sein das die über Nacht wieder irgendwelche komischen Sachen gemacht haben  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## CMST GX2 (25. März 2008)

*AW: 9800GTX: 275 für highend Karte?*

Hast recht. Jetzt steht beim ersten Shop, auch wenn ich draufklicke 223.
Bei K&M ist sie im Preisvergleich, sowie auf deren Page nun für 245 gelistet.
Gestern war sie im Preisvergleich wie du schon gesagt hast für 223 gelistet, jedoch wurde sie auf der Page für 260 angeboten.
Auf diese Preisvergleichsseiten darf man sich auf Dauer nicht verlassen, denn die ändern alle 12 Stunden ihre Preise . Aber ich denke über so etwas darf man sich nicht aufregen.


----------

